# Blissful Awakening ~ HDR



## Over Exposed (Jun 10, 2011)

This one was captured 4 morning after 'The Rapture'. about 50 miles further south in Pisgah National Forest. I had spent the night out in Shining Rock Wilderness along the Art Loeb trail and woke up to this peaceful sunrise.








A Higher Rez option can be found in my Flickr photostream linked below.


----------



## tyler_h (Jun 10, 2011)

Great shot, awesome colours!

Foreground shows some typical HDR characteristics but it doesn't feel overdone.

Looks like a nice spot to go camping too.


----------



## mjbine (Jun 10, 2011)

I like this hdr.  it is not over cooked and has nice colors and tones.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (Jun 10, 2011)

Awesome, I wish I could get my sky to look like that


----------



## bogeyguy (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice job OE


----------

